# Participio del verbo ser ¿no existe?



## Gamen

Bon dia.
No existeix el participi del verb "ser" en català? 
Haig de fer servir sempre el que correspon a "estar". 

El culpable he estat jo. 
Hem estat bons amics durant molt de temps. 

Moltes gràcies per la vostra resposta.


----------



## ernest_

Si vols tenir un català estríctament correcte, sí, has de dir _estat_. Altrament, pots dir _sigut_.


----------



## ACQM

El participi del verb "ser" o "ésser" sí que existeix, és "estat". ¿No t'agrada? ¡Qué hi farem!


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

També existeixen altres formes també "legals" : *Segut/sigut*. Els valencians utilitzem habitualment més aquestes dues formes, fora d'algun discurset oficial. La forma *estat* és per a nosaltres pertanyent a un nivell alt de llengua, la reserven per als escrits o per als discursos "seriosos".


----------



## Gamen

ACQM said:


> El participi del verb "ser" o "ésser" sí que existeix, és "estat". ¿No t'agrada? ¡Qué hi farem!



 Em sona bé, només que veig que deriva del verb "estar" i no de "ser". Doncs no he de fer servir "sigut"?

Edito perquè vaig veure el post de Elxenc després d'haver publicat la meva resposta. Llavors sí podria usar "segut/sigut" però els sona més informal o "menys correcte" als barcelonis?


----------



## ACQM

En català central no utilitzem "segut" mai. Com diu l'Ernest, en un registre col·loquial se sent sovint "sigut" però es considera entre incorrecte i molt col·loquial, millor no l'utilitzis.


----------



## ernest_

No estic del tot d'acord que _sigut_ sigui col·loquial. És cert que _estat_ és més formal, però jo no diria que _sigut_ sigui especialment col·loquial.

Per cert, he trobat una font que diu que _sigut_ és correcte:

http://www2.ub.edu/assessling/cgi/consultes/resposta.pl?consultes_id=497

(a mi la pàgina m'ha demanat autenticació, per tant no sembla que sigui d'accés públic; copio el text)

El participi _sigut_ és correcte en català, tant en textos orals com en textos escrits, com es pot veure a l’entrada corresponent del verb _ésser_ del DIEC: 

Ara bé, sí que és cert que en registres formals, sobretot escrits, és més usual utilitzar el participi _estat_.  Això mateix és el que es recomana per als textos de formals de la  Universitat de Barcelona, tal com es pot consultar al criteri  corresponent del CUB.​
Després de llegir això em sembla que he de rectificar: _sigut_ no és incorrecte. Es pot veure al DIEC que el donen per bo.


----------



## Elessar

El participi del verb _ser_ (o _ésser_) pot ser tant _estat_ com _sigut_. Tots dos són correctes, com pots comprovar en la conjugació del servei Optimot, que cita la Gramàtica catalana de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans. La forma _sigut_ apareix entre parèntesis perquè és una variant «pròpia almenys d’una de les grans varietats de la llengua catalana i que tenen una llarga tradició».


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Què em dieu del participi _set_? L'he trobat només als diccionaris, per això m'agrairia saber si es tracta d'una forma arcaica o si s'ha mantengut en cap parlar.
És clar que "estat" no és el participi original de "ser" o "ésser", doncs ha passat a ser-lo per "expansió", com en castellà les formes del _pretérito indefindo_ del verb _ser_ han suplert les formes del _pretérito indefinido_ per al verb _ir_.
_Segut_ (no conexia aquesta forma, sembla pròpia dels parlars occidentals) o _sigut_, en canvi, em semblen evolucions de _set,_ degudes a l'expansió de la g intervocàlica en els paradigmes verbals de mols verbs (1a persona del present de l'indicatiu, rel del present del subjuntiu, i als participis).


----------



## ACQM

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Què em dieu del participi _set_? L'he trobat només als diccionaris, per això m'agrairia saber si es tracta d'una forma arcaica o si s'ha mantengut en cap parlar.
> És clar que "estat" no és el participi original de "ser" o "ésser", doncs ha passat a ser-lo per "expansió", com en castellà les formes del _pretérito indefindo_ del verb _ser_ han suplert les formes del _pretérito indefinido_ per al verb _ir_.
> _Segut_ (no conexia aquesta forma, sembla pròpia dels parlars occidentals) o _sigut_, en canvi, em semblen evolucions de _set,_ degudes a l'expansió de la g intervocàlica en els paradigmes verbals de mols verbs (1a persona del present de l'indicatiu, rel del present del subjuntiu, i als participis).



"Set" l'he sentida en gironí, i deu ser ben viva perquè era gent prou jove que només feien servir aquesta forma i cap altra en el parlar oral.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gràcies, ACQM.


----------

